# 2012 Holiday Book Thread--promote here!



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes folks, it's that time a year again. Time to get out the tinsel, stuff the turkey, and begin promoting your holiday stories. Whether it's Christmas, Hannakah, Thankgiving, or Kwanzaa you've written about, feel free to post here and keep us informed your various promotions along the way.

I run a couple of blogsites--www.bookluvinbabes.com and www.supernalliving.com I will be visiting this thread to find books to talk about on the sites and also shout out on Facebook. Of course, I'd appreciate any cross promotion that comes my way.

So, to get things started--here are my two holiday books.








Do you believe in angels?







A romantic comedy with holiday spirit.
* Hope For The Holidays Ain't Love Grand?*

Happy Holidays--Let the sales begin!

Dana Taylor
[email protected]


----------



## lynnhubbard (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is my Christmas Short. Only .99 on kindle.
A Christmas Crossing by Lynn Hubbard- Historical Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/A-Christmas-Crossing-ebook/dp/B00629J4VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352245016&sr=8-1&keywords=a+christmas+crossing

Youtube Trailer: http://youtu.be/ibQwFhGiFwE


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I tweeted the thread, Dana.

I'll be releasing a New Year's story in about a month. Look for _Ring Out the Old_ about 12/20. I'll post it as soon as it's live.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening--

Well, we're off and running.

@Lynn--I posted your trailer at Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page

Dana


----------



## francesro (Nov 8, 2012)

Dana today only and it's late but my Christmas bool is ready:
Make Money: 32 Christmas Ideas to make Money Before Dec. 25th
http://www.amazon.com/Make-Money-Christmas-Before-ebook/dp/B009YHL8PG/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352349217&sr=1-13&keywords=christmas+money


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

francesro said:


> Dana today only and it's late but my Christmas bool is ready:
> Make Money: 32 Christmas Ideas to make Money Before Dec. 25th
> http://www.amazon.com/Make-Money-Christmas-Before-ebook/dp/B009YHL8PG/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352349217&sr=1-13&keywords=christmas+money


Hi Frances--

I should definitely get your book. My husband would be thrilled! I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I have two children's books, The Nutt Family: An Acorny Adventure is fall themed of course and Suzy Snowflake will be coming out in about a week.







Isn't she cute? 

Our website is http://4eyesbooks.com/


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Dana!

I've recently published a Christmas story for children, http://www.amazon.com/One-Strange-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00A4EWS4S










I've also started a thread specifically for children's Christmas books, so I look forward to seeing some of you there. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131925.0.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are three illustrated children's books from Jeff.



Clement Moore's classic Christmas poem, "A Visit from St. Nicholas", with full color illustrations.



The timeless story based upon the musical symphony for children by Sergei Prokofiev first performed at the Central Children's Theatre in Moscow on May 2, 1936. With 28 original, full-color illustrations.

This next one is my personal favorite.



An illustrated Christmas story in verse about a little boy who's afraid of the dark and about his grandfather, who with the help of Santa Claus, solves the problem.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

With Christmas 2012 just around the corner, what better time to post some holiday reading suggestions. If I may begin with my children's book 'The Night They Nicked Saint Nick.' http://www.amazon.com/Night-Nicked-Christmas-family-ebook/dp/B004CYF4DI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1353849679&sr=8-8&keywords=carl+ashmore

Here's the premise:

It's Christmas Eve morning and Derek Brundle has noticed a thick tuft of grey hair above his right ear. Suddenly, a soldier elf, Munkle, appears at his window and tells him that Father Christmas has been kidnapped. Furthermore, over the next 24 hours, Derek will transform into the new Santa Claus - fuzzy beard, jelly belly and long silver hair. Problem is - he's only seven!

The Night They Nicked Saint Nick is a 'fantoobulous' adventure with edible steam trains, flying ice cream vans, deadly robot toys and trolls with seven ankles.

Have a yuletide treat and join Derek and Munkle on an action packed, fun-filled mission to rescue Santa Claus and save Christmas&#8230;.

Feel free to post any books you feel would add a touch of Xmas sparkle to the holiday season.

Best wishes and Merry Christmas,

Carl


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi -- Here's a few holiday books listed at Books and Baubles http://holidaybooksandbaubles.blogspot.com/


A Spirited Season (Holiday Tales with a Paranormal Flair)


A Bibliophile Christmas (The Bibliophiles)


It's a Dunder-Bull Wife


Hope For The Holidays

Check them out!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Amethyst99 (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy Holidays Authors & Readers!

Please post links below for any good holiday book recommendations. AND also post links for any good mysteries, family, or suspense books that would be great to read indoors during the chilly weather.

Happy Holidays
-Amethyst
Author of "Witch Lessons"


----------



## MicheleGorman (Apr 10, 2012)

Having recently published a Christmas book (The Twelve Days to Christmas), I've been in the festive spirit since approximately July ... I've read a few of these books and can recommend them. Shall we add to the list for anyone looking to overdose on jingle bells and eggnog? 

_The Twelve Days to Christmas_ by Michele Gorman
_A Merry Little Christmas_ and _Last Christmas_ by Julia Williams
_When I Fall in Love_ by Miranda Dickinson
_Winter Wonderland_ by Belinda Jones
_Christmas at the Cupcake Cafe_ by Jenny Colgan
_With Love at Christmas_ by Carole Matthews (I've read this and it's really good!)
_Mistletoe in Manhattan_ by Talli Roland (read this too - excellent little novella)
_1225 Christmas Tree Lane_ by Debbie Macomber
_Married by Christmas_ and _Santa Maybe_ by Scarlett Bailey (this is next on my list)
_I'll Be Home for Christmas_ by Fern Micheals
_Christmas with Mr Darcy_ by Victoria Connelly
_Meet Me Under the Mistletoe_ by Abby Clements
_My So-Called Christmas Carol_ by Tamsyn Murray
_A Winter Flame_ by Milly Johnson

What's everyone else reading?


----------



## Carole Matthews (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Michele - the books look so lovely all huddled together in their Christmas finery! Like you I've been in the mood for Christmas since July, but am slightly worried how quickly it's coming around. Over the holiday, I'm going to be curled up on the sofa catching up with some of these great, fun, festive novels. Can't wait! C : ) xx


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey folks -- I merged a couple of Christmas/Holiday promo threads together. . . . . thanks for understanding. -- Ann


----------



## Vmpyrgrl Press (Dec 9, 2012)

Only $0.99 and available only through the Holidays! Or the end of the world, whichever comes first.  
This is a collection of 4 spooky tales from PROGENY Author Patrick. C. Greene.

BLACK FRIDAY


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks:  please note -- this thread is for books that are holiday themed -- not simply for books that happen to be specially priced for the holidays.  Thanks.


----------



## Carole Matthews (Dec 11, 2012)

Wishing everyone a merry Christmas from the UK! I've got a free Christmas download out called Winter Warmers. Three very short stories and a long taster of my latest book, With Love at Christmas. It's currently #1 in the free Kindle Bestseller list in the UK. Hurrah! It won't be free for long though! Enjoy. C  xx


[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Warmers-Carole-Matthews-ebook/dp/B00A3BO78C/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Warmers-Carole-Matthews-ebook/dp/B00A3BO78C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355247572&sr=8-1&keywords=winter+warmers+a+gift+for+you+from+carole+matthews[/url]


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Carole. I'm in the UK but I'm grabbing a copy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Does New Years Count?

Just out today the first in my new series _Twelve Months of Romance - January_

RING OUT THE OLD



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Wavin' atchya, Dana! Happy Holidays, my friend!!!

I've got 3 new Christmas Releases this year to spread the love of the season...and a few great giggles too! 

*The Billionaires' Christmas Club *
Think Trading Places meets Tim Allen's Santa Claus










$2.99

*Hullabaloo and Holly Too
A Cozy Cash Mystery Christmas Novella*
Think Will and Kate gone-Bond, as in James Bond...in The Grinch's Whoville










$1.99

*Stuck with Sleigh Bells
A Stuck with a Series Christmas Novella*
Think Castle and Beckett, The Good Witch and Maxine in Whoville&#8230;
What if Santa had a double knee replacement and had to put his BFF Father Time and The Mom Squad's Grams in charge of The Big Red Ride?










$1.99

Happy Reading, Kindle Board Peeps, and Happy Holidays too from My Home to Each of Yours!!!

Y'all are Welcome in D. D. Scott-ville anytime!!!

P.S. And thanks sooo much to all of you who helped put Book One of my Stuck with a Series - STUCK WITH A STIFF - in Amazon's Movers and Shakers List this past week! U rock!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

DD, girlfriend! You have been busy. Happy to see continuing on your whirlwind way. I will give you some shout-outs at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Happy to see so many new books here.

This week the Holiday Blog Hop is going strong. Two Kindle Fires are the Grand Prizes. Here's the Home page http://holidaybloghop.blogspot.com/

For my part, I am featuring Ain't Love Grand? Here's some of what you'll see at my site:

*They say "write what you know"-and who did I know better than myself and my husband? While the storyline of the plot is fictional, the relationship between The Healer (me) and The Lawyer (my hubby) certainly hits close to home.

My interest in holistic healing has grown through the years. Today, I am a Reiki Master Practitioner, working with healing energies on my clients. Each client gets to take home a small bottle of energized healing water. I considered offering that as a Blog Hop prize, but the post office isn't too keen on sending liquids through the mail. So, instead I'm offering two energized amethyst rock crystals as prizes. Each stone will be infused with a high frequency to promote healing and a sense of well being.

Two Prizes: Amethyst Crystal Rocks infused with Healing Energy*

* HOP over to http://hopefortheholidaysdotcom.wordpress.com/ and enter!*

Happy Holidays!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Rob Smith (May 14, 2012)

Happy Holidays!

This looks like a great thread in which to include my new novella: "Petectives: Christmas Party".



For anybody who likes a good Christmas story with anthropomorphic housepets solving crimes. And what sane intelligent person doesn't fit that demographic?


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening--

Carole Matthews & Rob Smith--I just gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes-- [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]

Happy Holidays--

Dana Taylor


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread and supporting holiday themed books on you're site! You're so awesome!

So, a bunch of us indie authors were invited by Amber Sweetapple to contribute a holiday themed short story to this anthology for charity. Everyone donated their time and talents. By popular vote, all the profits have been designated for the Make a Wish Foundation.



Participating authors:
David Adams, Jason Brant, Elle Casey, Deanna Chase, Kate Danley, Dee Ernst, Ashley Mackler-Paternostro, Becca Mills, Dalya Moon, Christine Pope, Deanna Roy, Rachel Schurig, Jack Sheppard and Amber Sweetapple, with cover art donated by Claudia McKinney of Phat Puppy Artwork.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

KateDanley said:


> Thanks for starting this thread and supporting holiday themed books on you're site! You're so awesome!
> 
> So, a bunch of us indie authors were invited by Amber Sweetapple to contribute a holiday themed short story to this anthology for charity. Everyone donated their time and talents. By popular vote, all the profits have been designated for the Make a Wish Foundation.
> 
> ...


Looks good! Posted at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana Taylor


----------



## rollo (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's some holiday reading for you - just in time to set your yourself up for 2013 !!!
*And what's more - it's FREE from Santa for you on Sat 22/12, Sun 23/12, Mon 24/12 !!!*

*A Life That Counts* _is an inspirational, practical book for both business and personal development. In it, two-time Olympian Jeremy Rolleston and 10 other famous, high-achieving Australians (including Olympic and World Champions) share tools, strategies, psychology and stories that will help you achieve your goals, be all you can be, and live a purposeful, impactful life.
This book celebrates the 'want to's', the 'choose to's' and the 'dream of's' in your life._

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/A-Life-That-Counts-ebook/dp/B005ORRFNE/ref=tmm_kin_title_popover


----------



## robtowner (Dec 18, 2012)

*My children's Christmas picture book is FREE on Amazon Kindle from now until Christmas!!!*

http://www.amazon.com/Romys-Garden-Adventures-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00AOT4HHY


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dana Taylor said:


> Looks good! Posted at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thank you, Dana! The kids thank you too!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I have a holiday book out this year:



Thanks for the opportunity to share.

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

*A Missing Cat Christmas (Lucky Cat)* is a short story about a cat and a homeless person. The storyline runs from Dec. 21 through Christmas Day. It's funny and sad and contemporary. AND FREE!

 FREE 12/20 - 12/24

Happy Holidays!


----------



## andrewz (Dec 22, 2012)

Ill get the topic started. My 1st book here is Free for the next 40 or so hours. Details Below.

Now! "Your Way to Wealth FREE" Limited time!

AMAZING IDEAS
you can live a *life of TOTAL FREEDOM anywhere in the world.*

viewBook.at/B00ADCYJTI

*Please grab your FREE gift copy*

viewBook.at/B00ADCYJTI

Please post on your Like/fan pages Facebook walls and Twitter.

If you love it feel free to Review, 
and like on Amazon, tags helps too.

Happy Holidays Love, Light and happiness...
​


----------



## AdamVeile (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all!

If your young readers are looking for books for their new Kindles, The Dreamcatcher Adventures is free until this Friday! ​


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

AdamVeile said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> If your young readers are looking for books for their new Kindles, The Dreamcatcher Adventures is free until this Friday! ​


Hi all--

I posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Hope everyone is having some holiday sales. I have been pleasantly surprised to see my two books at the top of the Authors Den list. Check it out:

www.authorsden.com

Happy New Year!

Dana Taylor


----------

